# Snapper rider



## Mark70 (Apr 3, 2011)

Snapper #2691020 rider...problem whenever the brake is set there is no noise take the brake off and brake pedal is out the idler bracket on the drive belt starts clanging from where the spring and a rod fit thru a slot in the bracket any advice be appreciated ty Mark


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if there's a pulley,or bearing going bad. Check this link,and it may help.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=...2"+20+HP+SPX+Lawn+Tractor+150+Series&dn=13201


----------

